# NEED INFO ON A AUTO TO MANUAL CONVERSION ON A VG30DE ?



## vr6corrado33 (Jun 30, 2007)

i have a project car and need to know its an 94 vg30de automatic. i am planing on starting a conversion to standard and need some information on munting points of the master and slave and for the clutch pedal, also if any one out there who can tell me if the twin turbo trans can bold op to the non turbo block. pictures would be much appriciated if anyne has any. shoot me some knowledge people!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

TwinTurbo.NET - Our servers have more track time than yours


----------

